# Substrate Calculator



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I got tired of calculating by hand how much substrate is needed for a specific tank. So, I created a simple online calculator that does it for me. 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28216
If you are wondering how many bags of substrate you will need for your project just enter the *length *and *width* of your aquarium along with the desired *depth* of the substrate and click *calculate*.
Right now I have it setup just for Flourite and Aqua Soil.


----------

